# rafter ties do they go inside or outside of walls?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Interior side.


----------



## driftwoodtackle (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you. Is it normal to only be able to notch my 2x12 rafters only 1/6 th of the board to my top plate?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Interior side.


That's where I've always put them but if you look at the Simpson site they show them all on the outside.


----------



## Hammer450R (Aug 17, 2012)

If you put them on the outside you dont have to deal with them when you sheetrock. They can go on either as long as the inspector can see it.
In most cases the outside will be closed up by the time you go for a final frame. But you can get it on the sheathing inspection if they have them where you are.


----------



## driftwoodtackle (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks to all. My plans dont allow me to cut more than 1/6 of my rafter for a birds mouth to lay on my top plate. Is this normal for rafter strength?im using 2 x12 so i can only notch in 2 inches.


----------



## Hammer450R (Aug 17, 2012)

2 inch should be fine depending on the pitch. You just dont want to cut more than full bearing on the wall.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

are you installing wood sheathing on the exterior side of the wall? 

see your other post for my reply on notching rafter http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/notching-rafters-depth-help-please-155654/


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

driftwoodtackle said:


> Thanks to all. My plans dont allow me to cut more than 1/6 of my rafter for a birds mouth to lay on my top plate. Is this normal for rafter strength?im using 2 x12 so i can only notch in 2 inches.


No its not normal where I'm from. Full width of the top plate seatcut. You HAVE to follow your plans unless you talk to the architect and he changes them.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

does you plan say you may not notch a joist or rafter more than 1/6? if so, a bird's mouth is not a notch, it is a seat cut


----------



## tornstrom (Sep 5, 2012)

Outside, to prevent "topplate roll" http://www.strongtie.com/ftp/bulletins/T-HTIECONPATH10.pdf


----------



## driftwoodtackle (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Hammer450R (Aug 17, 2012)

Good stuff Tornstrom


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

GBrackins said:


> are you installing wood sheathing on the exterior side of the wall?
> 
> see your other post for my reply on notching rafter http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/notching-rafters-depth-help-please-155654/


thus my reason for asking about wood sheathing on the exterior side. if you use rigid insulation it is not required .

you can install them on the interior side, you just have to add a stud plate connector (SSP) on the interior side, or a H2.5 will work also. this will connect the top plates to the stud to prevent the roll. I like the H2A or H10S as they are allowed for interior installation and will connect the rafter/truss, top plate and stud together in a single connector.


----------



## driftwoodtackle (Aug 7, 2012)

Ill look into it. Thank you.


----------

